# 565 adequate?



## Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks to C-40 and Rensho I am confident a 53cm Look will fit me. Ideally I would like a 585 but finances dictate I consider the 565. Is the 565 a good race machine or would I get greater performance from something like a Ridley Excalibur? As it is for racing only, stiffness and lightweight take priority over comfort.

Cheers.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*even 555*



Guy said:


> Thanks to C-40 and Rensho I am confident a 53cm Look will fit me. Ideally I would like a 585 but finances dictate I consider the 565. Is the 565 a good race machine or would I get greater performance from something like a Ridley Excalibur? As it is for racing only, stiffness and lightweight take priority over comfort.
> 
> Cheers.


I am no C-40, or Rensho but IME:

if the *bicycle fit* is right for *you* then, unless you are a elite/cat-1/2 racer, i suspect, you will be just as fast on bottom of the range Look 555 as you will be on a Look 595. Assuming similar wheelset on both. 

IME, I have a Trek Madone 5.9 (close to top of the range) and Time Edge (very bottom of the Time range) and I am no faster on Madone than I am on Time. Time fits me better so I can ride it for longer. But the average speed is about the same, give or take 2%. Madone feels stiffer but I can not get any performance advantage out of it. 

Lance probably could. 8^).

Stay Upright and enjoy your ride.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*I agree..*

The bike you're riding will not cause you to win or lose a race. As long as you've got good tires and wheels, the frame won't make any significant difference.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

At the same time do you want to wonder every time that you look at your bike if you made the right decision?

Buyers remorse is forever. You will wonder if for a few dollars more you might have liked the 585 better. If it's a concern now it will compound with time.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Just for racing? Comfort not an issue? Just buy a Specialized or a Cannondale.



Guy said:


> Thanks to C-40 and Rensho I am confident a 53cm Look will fit me. Ideally I would like a 585 but finances dictate I consider the 565. Is the 565 a good race machine or would I get greater performance from something like a Ridley Excalibur? As it is for racing only, stiffness and lightweight take priority over comfort.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

personally, i think i'd be so cautious riding a bike as expensive as a 585 that it would make me ride slower (especially in criteriums). i opted for a 555 (which i think is fantastic) plus a powertap pro. now all i need to do is train.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

As it is for racing only... Riiiiiiight. That would be silly. What kind of racing? TTs... Road, crits... not the best choice for a TT. Other than that it is perfectly fine.. .but hell, dont crit it. As filter said, get a cheaper specialized or cannondale or fuji that will be just as stiff, but you wont have a freaking coronary if you trash it.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have a 565. I have ridden an 05 Orca, Orbea Lobular, Look 555 and a Look 565 in the past year. By far the best I have ridden is the 565. It is stiff, light enough for me, and has all day comfort for when you are training-not racing... What more could you ask for. I Love my 565. It is a blast to ride.


----------

